# An obvious improvement over my Shop-Vac



## Jokker78 (Oct 2, 2013)

My shop vac works great. it is very loud but it is better than nothing


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

Put a small cyclone in front of it and then you've got something. I use a dust buddy, This saves the filter clogging problem. Dust is a killer…. '' What's that car doing in your wood shop''


----------



## Jokker78 (Oct 2, 2013)

Where do you find a dust buddy.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

I have this same unit. I found that some small magnets work well to hold the bag in place while applying the band clamp.


----------



## Kobra (Mar 13, 2013)

+1 on the magnet trick. I struggled putting the bag on before using a couple of small magnets to hold it in place.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I have this same one; works great! I use blue masking tape to hold the bag, works great at getting the band back on. I can only use one machine at a time so this unit makes sense. Owne dot for three years now and nothing has ever broken.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Nicely written review - and you covered all the basic decision making considerations that I would have (I have a 12×8 workshop space). I was contemplating one of the newer 5-6 HP (peak) shop vac routes, but now I have more to think about - darn you and your informative dust collector review.


----------



## ChipOffTheOldBlock (Aug 22, 2013)

Very nice write up, thanks.


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good review and Nice acquisition! Re the dust around the edge of the bag, I've used some thin foam weather sealing tape between the bag and the metal ring, which greatly reduced the dust leaks.
Also, +1 on the addition of a second stage. Either a then baffle or a bought cyclone separator would make a big difference on how long the filter stays clean.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I have the same collector now for 4 years, love it.


----------



## boating4us (Mar 24, 2015)

Wow, Ive been looking for a decent affordable dust collection system for my Grizzly G0715P. I think Im ready to place the order on this model after this review & comments.
Thanks for all the input!


----------

